# Mails - Time Machine.



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)

Bonjour.
J'ai 2 sessions sur mon iMac (Mountain).
Sur une je sais récupérer mes mails avec Time Machine.
Sur l'autre impossible.
Quelqu'un peut-il me venir en aide ?
Merci.


----------



## andr3 (22 Août 2012)

Tu peux toujours les récupérer sur la session qui fontionne et ensuite les déplacer vers ta 2ème session (terminal, finder, etc.).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)

Ce sont 2 boîtes différentes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2012)

La boîte existe.

Mais ne s'affiche pas.


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Août 2012)

Ce que tu peux essayer de faire c'est dans ce cas là sur la session ou ça marche pas tu vas sur ton disque de TM ( à la main, via le finder) là tu vas chercher le dossier du compte en question dans user/bibliotheque/mail  et tu le recopier à la meme place dans user/bibliotheque/mail  

RQ pour aller dans la bibliotheque ( qui est cachée) soit faire afficher les fichiers invisibles soit taper le chemin soit passer par le menu aller avec alt enfoncée

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/206032...-retrouver-la-bibliotheque-et-ejecter-les-dmg


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2012)

Ca ne marche pas.
Je savais comment afficher la bibliothèque. J'avais déjà trouvé la boîte qui contenait une grande partie des mails récupérés et j'avais importé cette boîte, mais si je retourne dans Time Machine, ça ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai vérifié les configurations des 2 sessions, elles sont identiques.
Autre chose, ma boîte "Time Machine" est bien affichée dans la liste "Sur mon Mac" quand je fais un clic droit sur un message pour le déplacer, mais cette boîte ne s'affiche pas dans mes mails (colonne de gauche) "Sur mon Mac" avec les autres.
MYSTERE.
Merci de t'intéresser à mon problème.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

Je suis toujours comme soeur Anne.
Alors, ... "aide-toi, le ciel t'aidera".
Ne comptant pas sur le ciel, je cherche tout azimut, j'ai même posé le problème au club "Mac" dont je fais partie.
Rien.
Certains me disent que c'est peut-être un problème de serveur,"Skynet", mais cela fonctionnait avant.
Ce n'est certainement qu'un détail, mais lequel.
Je récupère les mails, via une boîte dans le finder.
J'ai essayé d'importer cette boîte.
Rien.
Normalement, les mails récupérés s'affichent dans une boîte "Time machine" dans l'application mail, colonne de gauche "Sur mon mac", mais chez moi, cette boîte ne s'affiche pas.
Je vois bien quelque chose qui apparaît brièvement en haut de l'écran, mais je n'ai pas le temps de lire.
Mystère et appel aux "super initiés".
Je sais que c'est un détail, mais cela m'ennuie.
Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2012)

Tu as peut-être déjà essayé de Reconstruire les BAL de Mail (avec son menu _Fichier_),
ou de reconstruire l'index des BAL de Mail (avec Onyx).


Peut-être alors vérifier les permissions des fichiers importés (en affichant les Informations de la Mailbox TimeMachine dans _ton compte > Bibliothèque > Mail_),

ou t'intéresser au _com.apple.mail.plist_ (dans _Préférences_) ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

Merci, je vais essayer tout cela.
Je t'informerai de mes résultats.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------

Voilà, j'ai reconstruit les Bal de Mail, des différentes boîtes sauf celle "Time machine" puisqu'elle ne s'affiche pas.
Je n'ai plus Onyx.
J'ai vérifié les permissions. Pour moi: Lecture et écriture, pour les 2 autres Lecture seulement.
Quant à "com.apple.mail.plist" je ne vois pas où trouver.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2012)

Ça vaudrait peut-être la peine de retélécharger Onyx, 
ou de trouver la même fonction dans un autre utilitaire que tu utiliserais à sa place.

Les plist de ta session se trouvent dans _ta Maison > Bibliothèque > Préférences_.
Il te faut quitter l'application Mail avant de mettre le _com.apple.mail.plist_ à la Corbeille (sans la vider tout de suite, le temps de tester).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

J'ai trouvé "com.apple.mail.plist", mais il y en a plusieurs et alors que faire ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2012)

Ils s'appellent tous _com.apple.mail.plist_ ??

Alors, lis leurs Informations : date de modification et permissions.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

Voilà les différents trouvés :
com.apple.mail.plist.lockfile
                              VP6QQLo
                MailMigratorService.plist

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------

1er: créé le 9/8/11 modifié même date
2e: créé 1/7/11modifié même date
3e: créé 25/7/12 modifié même date


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2012)

Le ._lockfile_ ne sert plus à rien en 10.8 : ce n'est qu'une scorie de 10.7.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est le _VP6QQLo_.

Tu peux virer le _MailMigratorService.plist_ en même temps que le _com.apple.mail.plist_.


Tant que tu ne vides pas la Corbeille, tu peux remettre les fichiers originaux à leur place (en quittant Mail le temps du transfert) d'un clic droit : 
si ton problème se résoud en virant tous les plist "mail", tu peux ensuite tester en les remettant un par un.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

J'ai tout viré, réinstallé 1 à 1 même lockfile et bien sûr testé entre les manipulations.
Aucun changement. Le problème est toujours là.
Faut-il virer définitivement lockfile ?
Après avoir tout réinstallé, comme déjà signalé, un message s'affiche brièvement au-dessus , mais je n'ai pas le temps de lire.
Un GRAND MERCI déjà pour ton aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2012)

Tu peux virer le lockfile, et même tous les lockfiles du dossier Préférences.
Ou tu peux les garder : ça ne pèse pas bien lourd, et ça ne gêne pas Mountain.


Et tu peux télécharger Onyx. 
D'autant que c'est ma dernière idée pour te dépanner.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

Je venais juste de télécharger Onyx et d'effectuer l'opération que tu m'avais recommandée.
Mais toujours sans résultat.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG,
Un grand merci pour ton aide.
Je reste persuadé que c'est une question de détail, puisque cela fonctionne sur mon autre session.
Si tu as d'autres idées ....
Ouvert à tous et à toutes, bien entendu.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2012)

Tu as bien un dossier "Time machine" dans_ ton compte > Bibliothèque > Mail > V2 > Mailboxes_ ?

Alors, quitte Mail,
va dans _ton compte > Bibliothèque > Mail > MailData_,
mets les fichiers _Envelope Index_ et _LSMMap2_ à la Corbeille,
et relance Mail.app
= la destruction de l'index est parfois plus efficace que sa reconstruction.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Je suis au club Mac avec mon IPad, j'essaye dès mon retour.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Rien à faire.
C'est à y perdre son latin.
Je trouve cette boîte de récupération dans le "finder", mais quand je l'importe, elle ne vient pas en entier et elle ne fonctionne pas.
MYSTERE.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------

Rien à faire.
C'est à y perdre son latin.
Je trouve cette boîte de récupération dans le "Finder", mais quand je l'importe elle ne vient pas en entier et surtout elle ne fonctionne pas.
MYSTERE.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2012)

Il est temps que tu expliques comment tu as récupéré tes mails avec Time Machine.

Et de dire quels mails tu voulais récupérer (1 ou 2 ou tous ?), et pourquoi (tu les avais effacés par mégarde ?, et sur deux comptes ??)).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Sur mon iMac, j'ai 2 sessions, une pour moi et une pour mon épouse.
Nous utilisons tous les 2 l'application Mail.
Ma femme Gmail et moi Skynet et iCloud (me.com).
J'ai l'habitude de supprimer mes mails assez rapidement.
Mais, quand le souhaite en récupérer un que j'avais supprimé un peu hâtivement, j'utilise Time machine.
J'affiche ma boîte sur l'écran et j'entre dans Time machine ( Je ne t'apprends évidemment rien).
Avant, ces mails restaurés s'affichaient dans une boîte Time machine qui se créait dans la colonne de gauche "Sur mon mac".
Chez moi cela ne fonctionne plus, pour le récupérer je vais dans le Finder, je trouve la boîte, j'y trouve tous les messages récupérés qui sont d'ailleurs numérotés et je reprends mon message.
Sur la session de mon épouse, le système initial fonctionne toujours. 
Voilà, j'espère avoir été assez clair.
J'arrive, bien sûr dans les 2 cas au même résultat, mais "maniaque" comme je suis, cela ne me satisfait pas vraiment.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2012)

Là, tu as été clair.
Ou, tout au moins, j'ai fini par comprendre ton vrai problème 

Sous Leopard, une interférence avec Spaces pouvait gêner la restauration de messages en passant par Mail : depuis, je n'ai pas vu se représenter le problème.

Tu aurais eu le problème dans les deux comptes, je t'aurais suggéré de réinstaller 10.8 pour rafraîchir l'application Time Machine.
Là, je penserais plutôt à une interférence avec iCloud : il en donne pas mal

Je vais regarder ce que je peux trouver à ce sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Déjà un grand merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2012)

Désolé : je n'ai rien trouvé ni sur les Apple Communities, ni sur Google. :hein:

Tu peux toujours _Vérifier le Disque_ (avec Utilitaire de Disque) sur Macintosh HD et sur le disque TM : ça ne mange pas de pain.

Mais, encore une fois, je pense plutôt à une interférence avec iCloud.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Je souhaiterais joindre une capture d'écran, mais j'ai beau parcourir "Faq", on me parle d'un bouton "gérer les pièces jointes", mais aveugle peut-être, je ne vois rien.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xhzlw3ia2nbvotv/Capture décran 2012-09-12 à 09.39.42.png?m

Voilà le contenu de ma boîte de récupération dans le Finder.
De nombreux messages y sont vu tous mes essais.
Dernière question.
Que puis-je supprimer dans cette boîte ?
Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2012)

Bah, tu passes du mode Icônes au mode Colonnes, et tu regardes ce que contiennent tes .mbox
= tu sauras ce qui est en 2 (ou 44) exemplaires.

Sinon, TM conserve ce qui a été sauvegardé plus de 8 jours 
= en mode Liste, tu pourrais détruire tout ce qui a été ajouté il y a plus de 8 jours : tu pourrais retrouver tout ça plus tard dans ta sauvegarde.


Et puis, dans ton application Mail, tu n'aurais pas quelque part 44 boîtes intitulées _Messages récupérés_ ?
= que contiennent-elles ?
= serait-il possible que TM 10.8 restaure dans une BAL de ce nom (au lieu de celui de _Time Machine_) ??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

Voilà, j'ai fait le grand nettoyage.
Mon problème n'est pas résolu, je continuerai à récupérer mes mails éventuels via le Finder.
Je n'ai cependant pas perdu mon temps, car, *GRACE A TOI,* j'ai pu approfondir ma connaissance du Mac.
Je te remercie encore pour ta compétence, ta disponibilité et bien sûr de ton aide.
Si par hasard tu avais d'autres informations pouvant m'aider sur ce sujet, je suis évidemment, preneur.
Amitiés.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2012)

Je suis content de t'avoir fait plaisir, à défaut de t'avoir dépanné 


Qu'y avait-il donc dans tes 44 boîtes intitulées "Messages récupérés.mbox" ? 
Et cela apparaissait-il dans les BAL de Mail ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

Elles contenaient chaque mail que j'avais récupéré au hasard lors de mes essais.
Ces messages n'apparaissaient pas dans les bal de mail.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2012)

Et tu n'as pas un Bundle dans ton dossier Mail qui n'apparaisse pas dans celui de ta femme ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

J'ai effectivement un bundle dans "Mail Lost+Found" et ma femme pas.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2012)

Les éléments dans _Bundles_ sont ceux qui sont vus compatibles,

ceux dans _Mail Lost+Found _sont ceux qui sont désactivés par Mountain Lion (lors de l'installation par mise à niveau).


Alors, regarde si le bundle désactivé fait partie d'autre chose (pour désinstaller le tout), 
ou s'il y a une mise à jour à faire sur ce bundle pour 10.8.

Tu peux aussi vider le Cache de Mail dans ta session (avec Onyx, ou à la main dans _ta Bibliothèque > Caches > com.apple.mail_).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

Dans "Mail Lost+Found" je trouve un dossier "bundles", mais ce dossier est vide.
Dans "bibliothèque" "caches" je ne vois pas "com.appl.mail"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2012)

Dans ta Maison > Bibliothèque > Caches.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

Oui, je viens de vérifier de nouveau.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2012)

Je suis encore sous Lion, mais ça m'étonne que les Caches de la session aient changé de nom ou d'emplacement en 10.8. :hein:

Tu n'as pas un utilitaire comme Onyx (ou un autre) pour vider les Caches de ta session ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

J'ai, comme je te l'avais dit réinstallé Onyx.
Je vais regarder comment vider les caches de ma session.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h30 ----------

Par sécurité peux-tu m'indiquer la manoeuvre avec Onyx ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2012)

En choisissant _Nettoyage > Utilisateur : Applications_,

puis en validant avec le bouton du bas de la fenêtre d'Onyx.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2012)

C'est fait.
Toujours sans résultat.
Je récupère le mail dans le Finder.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2012)

Bon, tu as maintenant des Caches tout propres ! 


Une autre piste, si tu veux bien : 
quitte Mail,
va dans _ta Maison > Bibliothèque > Containers_,
et mets le dossier _com.apple.Mail_ à la Corbeille (sans la vider).

En 10.8, Mail fait du sandboxing (= Mail ne travaille que dans son enceinte bien à lui), et a donc son Container : si le Container se corrompt, j'imagine que Time Machine puisse avoir du mal à communiquer avec Mail.


Et puis, si Time Machine a bien, elle aussi, son Container, tu peux essayer de le virer lui aussi (_com.apple.TimeMachine_ devrait en être le nom)
= je ne sais pas si c'est l'envoyeur ou le destinataire qu'il faut essayer de corriger en premier. Ou peut-être même les deux ??


Si je suis encore passé à côté de la solution, tu pourras remettre les deux Containers à leur place (en ayant d'abord quitté les deux applications).

Bonne chance, et bonne soirée à toi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2012)

Voilà, après une soirée consacrée à une dégustation de vins (Il faut varier les plaisirs), je vais de nouveau, avec grand intérêt, suivre tes conseils pour essayer de résoudre ce petit problème.(Petit mais récalcitrant)
Je n'ai pas de dossier "com.apple.TimeMachine", ma femme non plus.
Je n'ai donc effectué l'opération qu'avec "com.apple.Mail".
Sans résultat.

Pour ton information, j'ai fais 2 copies d'écran.
Une de la colonne gauche de ma boîte Mails qui reprend le nom de mes boîtes.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u8gd6r5gf2i3xus/Capture décran 2012-09-13 à 08.59.59.png?m

L'autre:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/go3o8le9pkvstyw/Capture décran 2012-09-13 à 09.01.29.png?m

qui me montre le nom de mes boîtes quand je clique sur un mail et "sur déplacer dans".
La boîte est là, avec même tous les mails récupérés que j'ai par ailleurs effacés dans le Finder.

Je ne sais pas si ceci peut aider.
De toute façon, si le problème ne se résout pas, ce n'est pas un drame.
Et en tous cas tu auras fait + que le maximum pour m'aider.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Septembre 2012)

Pour moi, la foire aux vins, ce sera tout à l'heure 


Pendant ce temps, tu pourrais éplucher les Préférences de ton Mail, et comparer leur paramétrage à celui du Mail de ta femme : logiciel par défaut, Règles, Signatures, Compte > Avancé, etc.

Et aller faire un tour sur iCloud.com à la rubrique Mail.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2012)

J'avais commencé par là.
Mais je viens de comparer de nouveau d'une manière plus précise.
Je ne vois rien, ni dans icloud.
Si ce n'est que "n'utiliser que ce serveur" est coché chez moi, sur les 2 comptes, pas chez mon épouse.
Et chez moi, le serveur de réception icloud "p06-imap.mail.me.com" est grisé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Septembre 2012)

Je ne connais à peu près rien à iCloud. 


Autre chose qui peut n'intervenir que dans ta session : les applications et processus

= quitte toutes  les autres applications quand tu entres dans TM via Mail,
regarde si tu as des applications dans _ta Maison > Bibliothèque > Applications_,
et fais l'inventaire des logiciels reliés aux _LaunchAgents_ de _ta Maison > Bibliothèque_ (pour mettre à jour ou désinstaller les applis reliées à ces LaunchAgents ; leur nom comprend celui du logiciel et du développeur).

Je ne sais plus si je t'ai fait faire l'inventaire des logiciels lancés à l'ouverture de ton Compte (dans Préférences Système > Utilisateurs),
mais j'ai de nouveau l'impression de tirer ma dernière cartouche. 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------

Bah si, encore une idée  :

- quitte Mail ;

- lance Onyx,
puis dans _Paramètres > Finder > Options_, coche _Afficher les fichiers et dossiers cachés_ ;

- ensuite, va dans _ta Maison > Bibliothèque > Mail > V2 > Mailboxes_ ;

- dans ce dossier, tu dois trouver un _com.apple.Mail.Backup.mbox_ : regarde si tu l'as bien, si ses permissions sont bien en lecture+écriture pour Moi (avec Cmd+i), et s'il contient bien tes _Messages récupérés.mbox_ ;

- si tout est normal, dans le dossier _Mailboxes_, tu dois trouver un ._mboxCache.plist_ (à côté de _com.apple.Mail.Backup.mbox_) : mets le plist à la Corbeille et relance Mail.
C'est le plist qui liste les BAL de _SUR MON MAC_.

Enfin, quand tu auras fini (ou parce que _Time Machine_ s'affichera enfin dans les BAL de Mail, ou quand tu auras remis le plist à sa place), 
retourne dans Onyx, et décoche la case.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2012)

J'ai suivi à la lettre tes instructions, mais Time machine ne s'affiche toujours pas dans les Bal de mail.
Mais je trouve bien tous les messages récupérés.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2012)

Dans le dossier _Mail > V2 > Maildata_, il y a un autre plist qui liste les BAL : le _BackupTOC.plist_, visible sans Onyx

= ultra-dernière cartouche ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2012)

L'ultra dernière cartouche était toujours à blanc.
Ne nous tracassons plus. 
A l'impossible nul n'est tenu.
Tu as fais le maximum pour essayer de m'aider.
Je t'en remercie encore chaleureusement.
Amitiés.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2012)

Il reste possible que tu trouves un prochain jour tout seul ce qui causait le problème : c'est souvent un truc tout bête

Bonne chance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Septembre 2012)

Finalement, cela semble être un bug, 
dont on va probablement devoir attendre qu'Apple le résolve

= j'ai trouvé deux sujets sur les Communities qui relatent ton problème :
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4212914?tstart=60
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4261247?tstart=90


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Merci de t'intéresser encore à mon petit problème.
Effectivement, comme j'ai pu le voir sur tes 2 liens, il semble que je ne sois pas le seul avec ce problème.
Nous attendrons donc la mise à jour d'Apple.
Peut-être la 10.8.2 ???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Septembre 2012)

Peut-être.

Ou la mise à jour suivante ? Ou encore la mise à jour d'un logiciel tiers qui interfère ??

= le premier qui a du nouveau le dira à l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

C'est parfait, nous ferons ainsi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2012)

Info: J'ai installé la "mise à jour 10.8.2" mais tien n'a changé.


----------



## fleuger (27 Septembre 2012)

470 a dit:


> Info: J'ai installé la "mise à jour 10.8.2" mais tien n'a changé.


Bonjour, 
J'ai le même problème depuis Mountain Lion, mêmes constatations sauf que je n'ai qu'un compte et un compte secours pour faire des tests, mais il n'a pas été sauvegardé par Time Machine.

J'ai VirusBarrier X6 installé sur mon iMac et mes soupçons se portent, entre autres, sur ce logiciel, mais avant de tenter la désinstallation, j'aurais aimé savoir si tu l'utilises.
J'ai des doutes aussi à propos de TechTool Pro 6 et GlimmerBlocker qui posent ou ont posé parfois des problèmes.

En éditant l'info.plist du dossier com.apple.Mail.Backup.mbox et en renommant le MailBoxName en Time Machine, (au lieu de com.apple.Mail.Backup), le dossier apparaît bien dans la liste SUR MON MAC, mais à la récupération suivante, il redisparait et l'info.plist retrouve sa forme d'origine.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Non, les 3 logiciels dont tu parles,
VirusBarrier x6
TechTool Pro 6
et GlimmerBlocker
ne sont pas installés sur mon iMac, donc je ne les utilise évidemment pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h45 ----------

Mais j'ai "Better Pop Up Blocker 2.1.6"


----------



## fleuger (27 Septembre 2012)

470 a dit:


> Mais j'ai "Better Pop Up Blocker 2.1.6"



Je n'ai pas.

J'ai pu faire une sauvegarde avec mon compte de secours et c'est correct comme toi avec le compte de ton épouse.

C'est donc qu'il y a un processus lié au compte en défaut qui crée l'anomalie.

J'ai comparé dans le Moniteur d'activité les processus pour chaque compte.
Dans mon compte principal, j'ai fermé tous les processus présents qui n'existaient pas sur le le compte de secours.
J'ai fait l'essai et ce n'est pas concluant.

Sur le compte de secours, dans Mail, dans la colonne de gauche, je n'ai pas les VIP et les Drapeaux et les icônes et les caractères sont plus gros.
Et je n'ai pas trouvé de réglages celà.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour l'info.
J'avais aussi comparé les 2 comptes.
Je cherche encore et dès que j'ai du positif, je l'affiche bien sûr sur le forum.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2012)

fleuger a dit:


> les icônes et les caractères sont plus gros.
> Et je n'ai pas trouvé de réglages celà.


Dans Lion, c'est _Préférences Système > Général > Taille de l'icône de la barre latérale_. 

(les VIP et le drapeaux, faut les avoir paramétrés un peu plus tôt, non ?)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2012)

Je viens d'essayer de nouveau, après les mises à jour installées, mais *aucun résultat positif*.


----------



## fleuger (21 Octobre 2012)

470 a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer de nouveau, après les mises à jour installées, mais *aucun résultat positif*.



Bonjour,

Désolé de ne pas donner de nouvelles, je viens seulement de m'apercevoir qu'il y avait une page 4 à la discussion (j'avais fait un lien vers la page 3 - j'utilise peu ce forum).
Merci pour les réponses à mes interrogations.

J'ai trouvé une façon de contourner le problème : en créant une boîte à lettre intelligente avec critère "le message se trouve dans la BAL", on peut accéder à la BAL Message récupérés, (et ensuite Message récupérés-1, -2, etc) et ainsi récupérer plus facilement les messages qu'en passant par la succession de dossiers dans la bibliothèque.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour l'info.
Mais, ce qui m'intéresse c'est de restaurer le système.
En tout cas de comprendre le problème.
En ce qui concerne mes mails, maintenant, je les archive tout simplement.
Si je trouve la solution, je l'annoncerai évidemment sur le forum.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2012)

Si l'un ou l'autre pouvait avoir la gentillesse de vérifier sur son Mac et m'informer si oui ou non il a le même problème que moi, j'en serais ravi.
Amitiés.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Octobre 2012)

Je suis toujours sous 10.7.

Et je n'ai rien vu de nouveau à propos de ton souci.


----------



## GuyMac83 (13 Décembre 2012)

470 a dit:


> Merci pour l'info.
> J'avais aussi comparé les 2 comptes.
> Je cherche encore et dès que j'ai du positif, je l'affiche bien sûr sur le forum.


As-tu un problème pour restaurer une boîte Mail à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine? Si c'est le cas, j'ai rencontré les mêmes difficultés et j'ai une solution.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Décembre 2012)

GuyMac83 a dit:


> As-tu un problème pour restaurer une boîte Mail à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine? Si c'est le cas, j'ai rencontré les mêmes difficultés et j'ai une solution.


Quelle a été ta solution ?



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------




470 a dit:


> Si l'un ou l'autre pouvait avoir la gentillesse de vérifier sur son Mac et m'informer si oui ou non il a le même problème que moi, j'en serais ravi.


J'avais testé sous 10.7, et une BAL nommée _Time Machine_ (avec une sous-BAL _Messages récupérés_) s'était créée.

Je suis passé à 10.8.2, et la restauration de mails se fait sans effort, dans _Messages récupérés_.

Suffit peut-être de créer manuellement la BAL ??


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG,
Un grand merci d'essayer de m'aider.
Rien n'y fait, mais j'ai trouvé un subterfuge, j'archive tous mes mails.
Mais j'ai un autre soucis, jette un oeil, sur ce même forum, sur "Dictée".
Si tu as "Mountain Lion", maintenant, tu pourras vérifier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------




GuyMac83 a dit:


> As-tu un problème pour restaurer une boîte Mail à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine? Si c'est le cas, j'ai rencontré les mêmes difficultés et j'ai une solution.


Oui, j'ai un problème.
Quelle est ta solution ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------

CORRECTION: un *souci *


----------



## GuyMac83 (14 Décembre 2012)

470 a dit:


> FrançoisMacG,
> Un grand merci d'essayer de m'aider.
> Rien n'y fait, mais j'ai trouvé un subterfuge, j'archive tous mes mails.
> Mais j'ai un autre soucis, jette un oeil, sur ce même forum, sur "Dictée".
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2012)

Merci.
Je vais essayer cela tranquillement et avec méthode.


----------

